# Suche Bilderzusammenfügungsprogramm



## Homunculus (11. Dezember 2007)

Ihr wisst schon, wo man auch 100 Bildern, oder so, pixelmäßig ein Großes zusammenstellt.
name reicht, download find ich alleine.


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich musste jetzt erstmal überlegen, meinst du sowas? Wenn ja, ich kenn jetzt kein solches...aber für jemand der eines kennt ist es ein bisschen verständlicher.

Bei dem schaut es aber eher so aus, als wären die anderen Bilder halbtransparent über das Bild von Bob gelegt.


----------



## Leola13 (11. Dezember 2007)

Hai,

das Zauberwort heisst : Mosaik

Hier mal ein Link, aber davon gibt es viele.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Dezember 2007)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> 
> das Zauberwort heisst : Mosaik
> 
> ...





Achja,genau Mosaik heißt das....es lag mir die ganze Zeit auf der Zunge! Danke, sonst hätte ich heute Nacht nicht schlafen können, weil ich die ganze Zeit überlegt hätte.


----------



## Leola13 (11. Dezember 2007)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> ..., sonst hätte ich heute Nacht nicht schlafen können, ....



,aber nicht das ich ab heute Sandmännchen genannt werde.

Ciao Stefan


----------

